# VW Motorsports Support



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Will VW ever support motorsports? Subaru has SPT, Mazda is supported too.
There is no VW support for MK4s at all. If there is point me to it. 
There are companies like APR that race but I dont see much coming from that. Stasis on the other hand has something to show for it. BMWs have Tuner, Bimmerworld, etc.
Thanks,
Paul


_Modified by pawa_k2001 at 7:18 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (pawa_k2001)*


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (pawa_k2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawa_k2001* »_Will VW ever support motorsports? Subaru has SPT, Mazda is supported too.
There is no VW support for MK4s at all. If there is point me to it. 
There are companies like APR that race but I dont see much coming from that. Stasis on the other hand has something to show for it. BMWs have Tuner, Bimmerworld, etc.
Thanks,
Paul

_Modified by pawa_k2001 at 7:18 AM 12-12-2009_


http://www.vw.com/vwhype/motor...i_cup/
http://www.vwmotorsport.com/
http://vwmotorsports.mediaroom.com/
http://scca.com/contentpage.aspx?content=105
http://scca.com/contingencies.aspx?hub=1&cid=9
http://durkadurkadigital.blogs....html
http://www.world-challenge.com...C.pdf


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (Sportster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbidmk1 (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (pawa_k2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawa_k2001* »_Will VW ever support motorsports? Subaru has SPT, Mazda is supported too.
There is no VW support for MK4s at all. If there is point me to it. 
There are companies like APR that race but I dont see much coming from that. Stasis on the other hand has something to show for it. BMWs have Tuner, Bimmerworld, etc.
Thanks,
Paul

_Modified by pawa_k2001 at 7:18 AM 12-12-2009_


What are you racing, where are you racing it? There is a TON of support from VW, you just have to be up front to get any of it, in designated classes with SCCA.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (rabbidmk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: VW Motorsports Support (myreversewave)*

It all depends on the MD of the local area . Here in Australia they pulled out when the MD changed in 05 . The motorsport budget was spent on Gay film festivals , the AFL and Golf tournaments


----------

